# Καναρίνια > Διατροφή >  Τρώνε πιπεριά-τριφύλλι?

## Efthimis98

Γεια σας παιδια.....


Εχω απορια!!!  :Confused0007:  (σπανιο φαινομενο...χαχαχα)


Κανει τα καναρινια να τρωνε πιπερια,τρυφιλι και... (μην ακουστει περιεργο) φτερη!?

*Παλια που ειχα ενα καναρινακι το ειχα βαλει διπλα απο την φτερη.......και καταλαθος ενα κλοναρακι μπηκε μεσα........... κανει να τρωνε ή θα  :Sick0004:  ???  :Fighting0031:

----------


## nuntius

Πιπεριά κάνει σίγουρα, εμένα ο δικός μου τσακίζει την πράσινη, όσο μπόι του λείπει...τόση τρώει... χαχαχαχα

----------


## Efthimis98

Χαχαχα...ρωταω επειδι αρχιζει να βγαινει τρυφιλλι στις γλαστρες,και το πρασινο αλλα και το μαυριδερο........φτερι μηπως ξερεις;

----------


## jk21

η φτερη ειναι το φυτο 

*Pteridium aquilinum*εδω θα το συναντησεις  http://www.naturalbird.com/mcwatters...toxicology.htm  να περιεχει διαφορες τοξικες ουσιες ....

----------


## Efthimis98

Ναι τετειες...

----------


## mitsman

Προφανως δεν κανει!!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Ευχαριστω Δημητρη!!!

Το δικο μου (παλια) ειχε τσιμπισει δυο φυλαρακια,οχι κλαδι...μαλλον γι αυτο δεν θα επαθε τπτ........

Τριφυλλι κανει Δημητρακη;  :winky:

----------


## jk21

ΕΥΘΥΜΗ διευκρινισε αν αναφερεσε σε *


Trifolioum  


** (repens )*  *(agrarium )
*
*

 ή



 medicavo sativa* *(alfalfa )

*

----------


## Efthimis98

Το ενα ειναι σαν αυτο:



Δεν βρισκο φωτο απο το αλλο.....ειναι σκουρο μαυρο μρ λιγο σκουρο προς μαυρο χρωμα και ειναι σαν την πανω φωτο. (αλλα το χρωμα που προαναφερα)

----------


## paulos

κοιτα για πουλια τρυφηλι αν κρινω απο ζωα οπως προβατα κ κατσικια που ξερω ειναι λιγο επικυνδινο οταν ειναι χλωρο ειναι δυσκολο χονευτω κ εχουν πεθανει ζωα απο αυτο οπωτε καλο ειναι μην τους δινεις.

----------


## Efthimis98

ΟΚ,δεν προκειτε να το διακυνδυνευσο με τπτ!

Σας ευχαριστω ολους για την ανταποκριση σας..  :Happy:

----------


## Antigoni87

Καλησπέρα Ευθύμη! Κοίτα, υπάρχουν ένα σωρό λαχανικά που θα ξετρελάνουν τα καναρίνια σου οπότε εγώ στη θέση σου δε θα το ρίσκαρα καθόλου με τριφύλλι και φτέρη.
Δώσε πιπεριές, μπρόκολο, μήλο (όχι κουκούτσια!), σπανάκι κτλ, και θα είσαι σίγουρος ότι δεν θα πάθουν κανένα κακό.
 :Happy:

----------


## Efthimis98

Σε ευχαριστω Αντιγονη.

Κι εγω αυτο λεω......

Καλυτερα να δωσω ενα απο τα χιλιαδες λαχανικα και φρουτα παρα να το ρισκαρο τοσο πολυ  :Happy:

----------


## Snowbird

Υπάρχουν κάποια συγκεκριμένα φρούτα ή λαχανικά που δεν πρέπει να δίνουμε στα καναρίνια?

----------


## ninos

Αβοκάντο, κρεμμύδια, σκόρδα, μανιτάρια, κουκούτσια και σπόρους φρούτων.

----------


## aeras

Έγραψες για τα σκόρδα και μάλλον έρχεται σε αντίθεση με το σκορδόξιδο  του Δημήτρη :Happy:

----------


## ninos

Η προταση του Δημητρη ειναι μια σκελιδα σε 100ml νέρου κ μετα στην ποτιστρα,χωρις ομως το σκορδο

Αλλα τωρα που το λες καποια στιγμη μου ειχε γραψει για αυγοτροφη που ειχε μεσα ελαχιστο σκορδο. Ισως κανω και λαθος Μιχαλη,ασε να το δει κ να μας πει.
Σε ευχαριστω ομως για την επισυμανση  :Happy:

----------


## jk21

ουκ εν τω πολλω τω ευ!  ακομα και στους ανθρωπους το πολυ σκορδο κανει το στομαχι χαλια  ... το λιγο αν τρωγεται φρεσκο και αψητο εχει αντιβακτηριακες και αντιμυκητισιακες ιδιοτητες 

σε καποια ζωα σε υψηλες ποσοτητες μπορει να προκαλεσει ενα ειδος αιμολυσης (ακομη περισσοτερο το κρεμμυδι) ομως δεν υπαρχει καποια τετοια αναφορα για τα πτηνα 

http://www.birdchannel.com/bird-diet...nd-garlic.aspx

αντιθετα εδω υπαρχει θετικη



http://www.landofvos.com/articles/kitchen5.html


*GARLIC--* Has anti-oxidant properties as well as anti-parasitic properties which kill intestinal parasites.  It protects the liver from the damage of chemical pollutants in the air and in food and water supply. Researchers  at the University of Cambridge in England found that garlic juice is as strong as the antifungal drugs,  Amphotericin and Nystatin, against Candida, a fungal problem sometimes found in parrots. Garlic should be used  sparingly in the bird diet, and in the form of fresh garlic slices rather than concentrated garlic powder. One or  two thin slices once or twice a week is sufficient. Garlic belongs to a family of plants that may cause anemia  in some animals if given for long periods of time.

θετικα στοιχεια για την χρηση του στο διαιτολογιο πτηνων μπορουμε να δουμε και εδω 

http://docsdrive.com/pdfs/academicjo...0350-20350.pdf


http://www.pvj.com.pk/pdf-files/26_3/page 144-148.pdf

στις δοσεις που το χορηγουμε στο νερο ,δεν εχει προβλημα .αν και εχω διαβασει σε ιστοσελιδες για παπαγαλους να το συστηνουν και για απευθειας χρηση σε μικρες ποσοτητες ,δεν εχω προσωπικη εμπειρια στα καναρινια μου .νομιζω ομως ο ανδρεας (kaveiros ) ειχε πολυ καλη ανταποκριση οταν το χορηγησε σε παπαγαλο του

----------


## Snowbird

ερώτηση: τι φρούτα- λαχανικά δίνουμε στο λευκό μας καναρίνι, πλούσια σε Βιταμίνη Α; καρότο; ή μήπως "χρωματίζει;"
μόνο μαρούλι, αγγουράκι και μήλο τα δίνουμε . (ανάλογα με την εποχή)
τώρα και φύλλα μπρόκολου.

----------


## mitsman

Το καροτο σιγουρα χρωματιζει αλλα και το μπροκολο εχει λουτεινη!!!!!

Νομιζω η μπανανα εχει βιταμνη Α και δεν βαφει αλλα πρεπει να το ψαξω λιγο Ελενα!

----------


## aeras

Μην φοβάσαι, το λευκό καναρίνι μόνο το βάψιμο με μπογιά μπορεί να του αλλάξει χρώμα στο πτέρωμα.

----------


## karakonstantakis

> ερώτηση: τι φρούτα- λαχανικά δίνουμε στο λευκό μας καναρίνι, πλούσια σε Βιταμίνη Α; καρότο; ή μήπως "χρωματίζει;"
> μόνο μαρούλι, αγγουράκι και μήλο τα δίνουμε . (ανάλογα με την εποχή)
> τώρα και φύλλα μπρόκολου.



*Τελικά δίνουμε τα φύλλα από το μπρόκολο ή τον καρπό ??? ή και τα 2 μαζί ?? μπερδεύτηκα....* 
*Εγώ δίνω μόνο αυτό :*

----------


## mitsman

και τα δυο!!!!!! και περισσοτερο τα φυλλα!

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Και φανταστείτε ότι γίνετε πανικός με τον καρπό..... Αρα θα πέφτει μεγάλη μάχη αν τους βάλω τα φύλλα !!!*

----------


## mitsman

τα φυλλα ειναι καλυτερα διατροφικα, οχι οτι τα προτιμουν περισσοτερο!

----------


## panos70

Εγω τα δινω και τα δυο και τα τσακιζουν αμεσως

----------


## Antigoni87

Κι εγώ το ίδιο Πάνο!! Από παπαγάλους μέχρι καναρίνια, το μπρόκολο είναι αγαπημένη λιχουδιά, αν κι εμένα προτιμούν το στέλεχος με τα σπόρια  :Happy:  . Να φανταστείτε, από τότε που απέκτησα πτηνά συνήθισα να αγοράζω μπρόκολο και τώρα μ αρέσει κι εμένα πάρα πολύ!

----------


## panos70

Εμενα παντα μου αρεσε το μπροκολο Αντιγονη

----------


## jk21

τα φυλλα υπερτερουν σε βιταμινη Α αν και το ανθος εχει επισης αρκετη ! 

τα λευκα δεν βαφουν αν ειναι υπολοιπομενα .αν ειναι κυριαρχα νομιζω βαφουν αλλα δεν θα θυσιαζα την μη παροχη φυσικων πηγων βιταμινης Α για ελαχιστα κιτρινη αποχρωση σε καποια φτερα ,εκτος αν κατεβαινα σε διαγωνισμο .

το πουλακι εχει σκουρο σχετικα δερμα ή ανοιχτο αρκετα ροζ;

----------


## aeras

Τα λευκά καναρίνια εντάσσονται στην κατηγορία των λιποχρωμικών. Η κυρίαρχη μετάλλαξη στα λευκά καναρίνια εξ ου και το όνομά της, η οποία εμποδίζει την μερική καθίζηση στο φτέρωμα των κίτρινων χρωστικών, έτσι ώστε να φαίνεται λευκό. Μόνο υπόλοιπα ίχνη κίτρινου στους ώμους, τα φτερά πτήσης και φτερά από την ουρά. Φάνε δεν φάνε λαχανικά το κίτρινο στα προαναφερόμενα σημεία θα το εμφανίσουν εάν φάνε πολλά λαχανικά η έκταση της κάλυψης του κίτρινου η ίδια θα παραμείνει, όπως και να έχει ούτε πουλιά για έκθεση είναι.

----------


## xXx

> *Τελικά δίνουμε τα φύλλα από το μπρόκολο ή τον καρπό ??? ή και τα 2 μαζί ?? μπερδεύτηκα....* 
> *Εγώ δίνω μόνο αυτό :*



εγώ τα δίνω και τα 2 αφού τα ραντίσω με μηλόξυδο  :Evilgrin0010:

----------


## panos70

Εσυ Βill τα ραντιζεις εσυ τα αποστειρωνεις χα χα χα

----------


## Snowbird

> τα φυλλα υπερτερουν σε βιταμινη Α αν και το ανθος εχει επισης αρκετη ! 
> 
> τα λευκα δεν βαφουν αν ειναι υπολοιπομενα .αν ειναι κυριαρχα νομιζω βαφουν αλλα δεν θα θυσιαζα την μη παροχη φυσικων πηγων βιταμινης Α για ελαχιστα κιτρινη αποχρωση σε καποια φτερα ,εκτος αν κατεβαινα σε διαγωνισμο .
> 
> το πουλακι εχει σκουρο σχετικα δερμα ή ανοιχτο αρκετα ροζ;


είναι λευκό κυρίαρχο κ σχετικά σκούρο δέρμα.

----------


## jk21

δινε ανετα ! ακομα και σε διαγωνισμο να πας ,επηρεασμο θα δεις κυριως μετα την πτεροροια (μικρο ) .αλλα για μενα πανω απ ολα η υγεια !!!

----------

